

Teeth marks at the rear end - jamesbritt
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/teeth-marks-at-the-rear-end.html

======
amock
An extremely long winded post about how Python is a good language because it
behaves mostly according to the author's expectations. Unless you have no
experience with dynamic languages there isn't anything to learn and even then
there are much more succinct explanations.

~~~
ecuzzillo
But it's really entertaining.

------
iamwil
"In particular, a programmer is a kind of user, and a programming language is
a kind of user interface. So is a function or a class or a library. If the
programming language or a library doesn’t do what actual programmers out there
think it would do, than it sucks. If it goes as far as silently doing the
wrong thing instead of telling the user about the mistake in a clear way
pointing to the exact source of the problem (I’m talking to you, C++ template
weenies), then, my friends, it totally and uncompromisingly sucks. Period."

This was the only paragraph worth reading in the entire rant. This is the
longer way of saying write programs for others to read.

~~~
phr
Maybe you had to be in the right mood for it. I found it very entertaining,
though long. I liked the neophilia vs neophobia with mushrooms. Referring back
to the white-on-yellow highlighting several paragraphs along is a clever way
to unify the piece. I suspect the author spent quite some time writing this --
it only appears to be a disorganized rambling rant.

